# installation ubuntu 12.04 lst 64 bits sur macbook pro



## domdo (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
En train de réaliser une installation de ubuntu sur macbook pro, je me demande s'il est possible d'installer ubuntu en simple boot ?


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2012)

C'est à dire ? Virer Mac OS X _complètement_ ? Sans doute, oui. Mais il est à mon avis raisonnable de se garder un petit OS X sous le coude : toujours pratique pour dépanner [Linux n'a pas les mêmes facilités en matière de clonage, démarrage sur un disque externe etc.]

Lion peut parfaitement tenir dans une partition de 20-25 GB et ce serait dommage de s'en priver.

PS : je vais d'ailleurs faire ça sur mon nouveau joujou, un MBA du refurb reçu dans la matinée (YES !)


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2012)

Si on suit ces instructions, ce doit être assez simple. 
Pour mon MBA, j'ai quand même conservé une partition de 40 GB pour Mac OS X, au cas où. Mais Ubuntu 12.04 s'est installé sans souci particulier.


----------

